# Pigs in the Park



## mrgrumpy (May 10, 2007)

Anybody going to Danville, Va to [font=Tahoma, Serif]Pigs in the Park May 18th-19th.  

They are looking for one more team, to make it 50, which is there limit which will be able to give them triple points.  

I am planning on going up on Saturday to aggrevate some of the teams, so if you are going to be there, let me know and I will come by and see ya.

Bill
[/font]


----------

